
Change the base branch of a Pull Request - btmills
https://github.com/blog/2224-change-the-base-branch-of-a-pull-request
======
fideloper
Super exciting, as this mistake is SO OFTEN made, especially in open source
projects (and definitely in a few internal projects I've been on).

~~~
moby
We're excited about it too! :)

------
petetnt
Been missing out on this feature for a long while, especially on flows where
you have had bug fixes pending for `x.x` that need to land somewhere else than
on master first after you have submitted the PR (for example on a release
branch on gitflow-ish branching models). And of course when you pick the wrong
base by mistake too. Really glad it's there now!

------
omerhanci
It is really a needed feature, glad we have it now.

